# [TIP] fglrx + Powerplay : gestion de l'energie

## Zazbar

Bonjour,

Je vous propose un tutoriel qui va vous permettre de gerer la consommation electrique de votre carte radeon et donc d'augmenter l'autonomie de votre portable. J'ai fait ce tutorial afin qu'il 

s'insere facilement dans  le guide de la gestion de l'energie.... Je l'ai fait sur mon portable, mais je n'ai pas vraiment eu le 

temps de faire de tests sur les gains ...

Prerequis 

les drivers proprio ati : >=8.19.10 (~x86 dans portage pour le moment, les versions précédentes ne gèrent pas le powerplay)

Configuration

Tout d'abord, faites :

```
aticonfig --lsp
```

Normalement vous devrez avoir une sortie comme celle-ci :

 *aticonfig --lsp wrote:*   

>   core/mem      [flags]
> 
> ---------------
> 
> 1: 108/108 MHz  [low voltage]
> ...

 

Ces differentes frequences correspondent aux modes supportées par votre carte. Par exemple, moi par defaut je tourne en à 446/263 (default state). Les deux autres correspondent a des modes de 

gestion d'energie. Et comme vous l'aurez deviné, plus la frequence du processeur et de la memoire est basse, moin la carte consommera d''énergie.

Bon vous pouvez deja essayer voir si cela fonctionne en utilisant la commande :

```
aticonfig  --set-powerstate=1
```

Le chiffre passé a --set-powerstate= correspond au nombre renvoyé par ati-config --lsp. Vous pouvez donc mettre 2 ou 3.

Le driver fglrx doit être chargé pour éffectuer cette opération.

Le probleme est que cette manipulation ne marche que pour la session actuelle. Il faut donc automatiser tout ca.

Automatisation de la gestion de l'energie

Ici, il y a deux méthodes. Si vous voulez que la gestion de l'energie soit permanente il vous suffit de rajouter a votre fichier /etc/X11/xorg.conf :

```

Section "Device"

...

        Option      "PowerState" "1" #Mettez 2 ou 3 selon vos besoins

...

EndSection

```

Si vous voulez que la gestion d'energie se fasse lorsque vous etes sur la batterie, et que sinon la carte continue a tourner a vitesse normale, ceci est fait pour vous :

La suite suppose que vous possédez un niveau d'execution battery et que vous avez configuré votre pc pour changer de niveau d'execution quand vous etes sur la batterie.

Donc, commencons par creer un fichier nommé /etc/init.d/pm.radeon, que nous remplirons comme suit :

 */etc/init.d/pm.radeon wrote:*   

> 
> 
> #!/sbin/runscript
> 
> depend() {
> ...

 

Bon maintenant, rendons le executable et ajoutons le au niveau battery :

```
chmod +x /etc/init.d/pm.radeon

rc-update add pm.radeon battery

```

Voila normalement la gestion de l'energie de votre carte radeon doit s'activer quand vous etes sur la batterie.

----------

